# Hall of Fame Quick Reference Threads:Wardrobe Basics, Tailors & Tailoring, Shirts & Shirtmakers, Sho



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

In order to provide easy access to some classic and particularly helpful discussions -- without the clutter of numerous sticky threads -- we are adding this thread as a quick reference to past threads that are deemed relevant and of continuing interest. In order for a thread to be posted here, please make suggestions to a moderator.

*Wardrobe Basics*

A Suitable Wardrobe

Combining Patterns

Combining Patterns -- Part 2

A Guide to AAAC Clothing Acronyms and Abbreviations

How To Fold A Pocket Square

Suit Wrinkle Advice

*Tailors & Tailoring*

Savile Row Style

Savile Row Tailors

U.S. Bespoke & Custom Tailors

Neapolitan Shoulder Explained

Italian Tailors & Tailoring

Canvas, Half-Canvas Etc Explained 

*Shirts & Shirtmakers*

Compendium of Ready to Wear Shirt Discussions

Discourse of Shirt Fabrics

Shirt Longevity

Shirt Maintenance and Laundering

How to Properly Sew On a Button

Why Bespoke Shirts? Part 1

Why Bespoke Shirts? Part 2

U.S. Custom Shirtmakers

Panzer's NYC Shirtmakers Review

*Shoes*

Ready to Wear Shoemakers

Bespoke Shoemakers

Compendium of Shoe Sizing & Fit Discussions

A Journey Through the Process of Making Shoes By Hand

*Socks*

More Than You Ever Wanted To Know About Quality Socks

*Shoe Size Calculator* courtesy of *Jamgood*

*City Shopping Guides - A Compendium of AAAC Discussions*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=60615* How To Post Pictures*


----------

